# HOmer Vs Fantail



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

Last week my friend have rescued one injured fantile hen and gave that to me.

I had one alone homer male ..

Yesterday both(Fantail hen and Homer male ) were mated each other.

Hope Hen will lay egg soon............

My question is .........

How the baby will look like ,.............

Will it be a fatail or homer or mixed ...............


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

My very first baby was a feral/American Fantail cross. "Mia"
He had a larger chest and bigger tail that was half upright. He died last year at the age of 14.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah it will be just a homer but with a bigger tail


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A homer with extra tail feathers. It also will not home as well as pure homers.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Of course it will be mixed. It'll most likely look like what Becky said if it takes 50% of each parents genetic make-up.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

I had this once when i had fantails with my white homer's i think i remember the homer was the hen and the babie was kind of normal body type as a homer with a big tail and half feather on its feet from the fantail(indian). I dont know if the babie would have changed as days passed, i sold it.


----------



## mmelloss (Nov 16, 2008)

*mix*

yeah i have that same problem i have a male white fantail mated to a white female homer and there offspring always takes on the homer after this set of babies they have i will try to break up the pair and try to mate fantails with each other and white homers with each other but sometimes the birds just mate with who they want to


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Mixture*

Very much interested to see how the baby will look like ,.. 

After the first set , Will have same plan..
Have to break the pair ,.. 

My friend will give me homer hen next week ,..

I will wait for the babies and then broke their relationship .. 

DID any of have such cross breed photos???????

Please share if u have


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Kannan1984 said:


> Very much interested to see how the baby will look like ,..
> 
> After the first set , Will have same plan..
> Have to break the pair ,..
> ...


I don't have any pictures of homer/fantail cross. But this is a feral/American fantail cross.









This bird bred with a homer hen and got this for an offspring --









Don't know where the red color or the crest on the head came from


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Cross breeds*

ITS look good and gorgeous ..
I like that first photo , big tail ,white flight .....

Will they fly like a feral ...
OR its just flying like a fancy bird


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Kannan1984 said:


> ITS look good and gorgeous ..
> I like that first photo , big tail ,white flight .....
> 
> Will they fly like a feral ...
> OR its just flying like a fancy bird


I don't free fly my birds. But he had no problem flying at all! He was extremely quick in the loft and aviary, I could NEVER catch him when I needed to. I would have to go out and do whatever I had to do with him at night in the dark


----------



## Kannan1984 (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks for your reply*

Thanks for ur reply and photo sharing ,..

My loft is very small ,.... I use to allow my birds to roam around the loft in weekends..


----------

